# Slammed Aero Hopper



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

The shop has gotten into a lowering fever every since they slammed a Turbo Hopper, the guys could not wait to modify an Aero Hopper. Finally obtained a well used version which needs to have half of the front wing replaced!










Removed the springs from between the chassis & body, then replaced both sets of axles & wheels, including the rear gear assembly, with regular 440X2 set. Cut off the side roll bars to reduce the weight.










Re-position the rear mounting bracket then glue it to the lower part of the body. Remove & lower the front wing, shave the lower front hood area and the rear quarters following the graphic stripes thus lowering the body onto the chassis and clearing the wheels.










These cars are fast in this configuration and would give RM's Hooter's Indy a good run!! That big wing really works!! ...RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*20 wings should do it...*

Did somebody say wings? Make mine with Ranch dressing please!

That looks real good lowered like that. Now paint her up Orange and shove some Hters decals on already. 

Bob...A Hooters wings car (great idea)...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

XHO,
Looks great. Love that lower stance. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Aero Hopper*

It's late. Looks GREAT.:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

DANG!!! Looks MUCH better slammed. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that's cool,kinda mad max...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good RL, as always!!! That would run with any Indy type car. I likes it :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm thinking bright yellow for a color, just to be able to keep up with the location on the track, maybe a red/black sponsor logo for contrasting good looks, just thinking... RM


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great job! Looks Awesome and I bet It hugs the road.:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

With the regular 440 rear gear you really have to stretch the pinion to mesh. Did you use a different pinion or what?.....years ago we used that chassis with lexan sprint car bodies & had trouble using the smaller (regular 440) gear & couldn't run the regular tires with the stock Hopper gear cause it was taller than the tires!
..........LOVE the slammed look...very racy looking!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That came out really nice!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEETT!! how does it run??

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Appreciate the postive comments and colour suggestions !!

Eastside, replaced the complete rear gear, axle, rims & tires asembly with the complete regular 440 - X2 rear assembly and only slightly moved the hopper pinion back for correct meshing. Used the small front tires, rims & axle from the 440 Indy style Tyco chassis. All works well & runs very fast with very good high speed cornering with good downforce and the newer lower centre of gravity.

Hope the above info, helps! Will post a picture of the bottom side after the weekend yard duties! ...RL


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Underside of the Aero Hopper*

As a result of the rain, had time to photo the bottom side of the Aero Hopper showing the rear gearing!

*NB:* forgot to mention that the four hold down body pins were cut to half their original length for ease of mounting and removal of the body.










A picture is worth a thousand words, this shows the rear gear setup. The Turbo & Aero Hopper cars do handle excellently when lowered!! ...RL


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

You could also replace the pickups with regular 440x2 to make it handle even better, tweak them so you have just enough up/down movement to keep them touching the rails
Nice slam job BTW


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

that is a good front wing fix. Will stay tuned for any further info on this.

Bob...brb...zilla


----------

